# Baseball in space



## Foxbat (Nov 26, 2011)

http://youtu.be/kmnVrW7vGeQ

This is what science is all about


----------



## Metryq (Nov 26, 2011)

What an arm! Such a nice, flat pitch.


----------



## Ursa major (Nov 26, 2011)

It's good that they have those high-speed cameras up there: without slowing the image right down, all we would've seen would be a blur....


----------



## Starbeast (Nov 26, 2011)

If he would have thrown and hit the ball with all his might, he could create some major damage to the space station. I wouldn't mind seeing that.


----------

